# Tetraparesis ICD-9 Code



## Kristene (Feb 24, 2010)

Would anyone happen to know the ICD-9 code for tetraparesis. My encoder just keep bringing me to quadriplegia and no luck searching the web. Not sure if the quadriplegia code is correct for this. 

Appreciate any help~

Kris


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 24, 2010)

If tetraparesis is congenital, you can use code 343.2.  You may want to look at 728.87 as well.  This covers the generalized muscle weakness.


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 24, 2010)

After looking in my ICD-9 book, I would choose code 344.00.  The description for this category reads to report this code "when the listed conditions are reported without further specification or are stated to be old or long-standing but of unspecified cause."  If the condition is a result of a CVA (Cerebrovascular accident), then I would select a code from the 438.5 range as well.  I hope this helps.  Let me know what you think.


----------

